# 180 day tourist visa



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

I finally booked my flight for November 2nd enroute to Chapala and understand rules are "changing" and perhaps the 180 days in a calendar year may or maynot be enforced. 

Since I'm coming for 4-6 months and will be straddling two calendar years, is there anything I need to be prepared for if after 170 days I try to cross into Guatemala, then return the same day for another 180 days?

This forum has been a wealth of information. Thank you all.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

That's one way to do it!


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

sparks said:


> That's one way to do it!


Ah .. but when computers are at the border, and the new laws are in play, will it work. I suppose time will tell


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It might be wise to wait a day or two, so the same INM agent doesn't notice your 'turn around'.


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> It might be wise to wait a day or two, so the same INM agent doesn't notice your 'turn around'.


Thanks RVG <WEG> wide evil grin Perhaps we shall meet come November  I've found a Casita in Chapala. Wonderful people. Time cannot go fast enough.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Give a shout when you get settled.


----------



## PinkChili2 (Sep 19, 2011)

I was here for 10 weeks on a 180 day tourist card, left for 4 weeks, got another 180 day upon re-entry. HOWEVER, when I arrived in Puebla, there was no computer, just a guy at a little stand.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*180 day FMM*



RVGRINGO said:


> It might be wise to wait a day or two, so the same INM agent doesn't notice your 'turn around'.



I was told twice by immigration officers in SLP to get another FMM when the one I had was near the expiration date.
The same immigration officer seems to always be at the Mexicali airport when I apply and he now is friendly and only once asked if I had a tourist visa when entering the secured departure area. He knows he has given me many FMT and FMM visas in a row. I don't think they care or maybe there is no rule against it.


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

*New immigration laws-november*

Can anyone explain what the new immigration laws are that I keep reading are coming in November? How about a website? thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The new INM laws were signed into effect late in May and were to be implemented within six months. However, implementation may take a few months beyond that deadline, according to recent rumors.
The changes won't change the FMM 180 day tourist permit, which is the topic of this thread. 
If you want to read the approximately 30 pages of the new law, send me a PM with your e-mail address. I can send you a copy.


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> The new INM laws were signed into effect late in May and were to be implemented within six months. However, implementation may take a few months beyond that deadline, according to recent rumors.
> The changes won't change the FMM 180 day tourist permit, which is the topic of this thread.
> If you want to read the approximately 30 pages of the new law, send me a PM with your e-mail address. I can send you a copy.


sorry to post on wrong thread...would you pls direct me to o
one discussing new laws re Fm3.

also...pls tell me how to send a pm. thank you


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The FM3 is obsolete terminology, now replaced by a plastic card, "No inmigrante credencial". Soon, that will give way to a "Tarjeta de Residencia", either temporary or, later, permanent.

If you are coming down soon, use the present procedures from the INM website that serves to begin your application. If you aren't coming until next year, wait until the dust settles and we have information on the new procedures and qualifications.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> It might be wise to wait a day or two, so the same INM agent doesn't notice your 'turn around'.


According to Rolly on Mexico Connect there is no restriction on renewing tourist cards. Plenty of people who don't qualify for a FM3 renew repeatedly. Why wouldn't Mexico not allow this? Think of the economic activity of many thousands traveling to the border. Bus rides, gas for cars, motel rooms, meals. If I have to stay out of Mexico 6 months a year then Guatemala or Peru will get my business.


----------

